

Why Did Google+ Reject ABC's Profile But Pimp Out Mashable's? - citadrianne
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/07/21/google-plus-mashable-abc-radio-anger-boing-boing-brands-brand-pages-2011-07-21/

======
tzs
Google has a brand beta program. Perhaps Mashable applied and was accepted,
and ABC either did not apply, or was not accepted?

Leo Laporte wrote about this, explaining why the TWiT brand is not on Google+
yet:
[https://plus.google.com/101261243957067319422/posts/UYLdVpRq...](https://plus.google.com/101261243957067319422/posts/UYLdVpRqEvJ)

------
morganb
Of course Google leaves the tech news sites' profiles up. They want the
coverage to keep the product positioned in a good light with the publications
that will keep it top of mind with the early adopters who will give it the
momentum it needs to keep growing.

If they shut down those press sites, they'll pay less attention, write about
"inflexible Google" and risk spoiling the current bromance between the early
adpoters and Google+.

So while it is inconsistent, not "fair" and completely transparent in it's
aim, it also makes total sense.

------
drtse4
"Of the 40 tweets since its launch, the Google+ Twitter account has given 14
links to Mashable.”

The google+ twitter account has less than 1k follower, those links aren't
worth much at the moment.

~~~
spaetzel
Is there any proof that @google_plus is an official account? It isn't a
Twitter verified account, whereas @googleplus which has no tweets is a
verified account.

~~~
drtse4
Correct, i didn't notice, one more thing that show how the article's
accusations are baseless.

(Downvotes? uh?)

------
steveb
Mashable has renamed their account to be an individual (Pete Cashmore, the
CEO).

"Mashable will be launching a new business profile and building it up from
scratch once business accounts are available.

This account will continue to exist, but going forward it'll have my name and
picture, and I'll continue to post here."

<https://plus.google.com/101849747879612982297/posts>

------
alorres
In the Update it says Mashable has html code in its post but I don't see it? I
only see the <i></i> tag in Clinton's post.

------
bproper
Mashable reported that businesses would not be allowed on Google+ back in the
first week of July.

------
KMuncie
Looks like the Mashable Google+ account is gone...

~~~
benbscholz
I am getting a 404. I wonder if it is related to group of plussers that were
reporting it for abuse.

------
poink
"Mashable has a pony!"

